# Is this possible?



## jabrewer75 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a small table that I'd like to put a layout on. The surface measures only 15" wide. I was wondering if it's possible to get the turning radius tight enough to fit this space? 
Thanks,Aaron


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I think standard minimum radius for N scale is 9" or an 18" wide minimum diameter circle. If you stuck with shorter length engines/rolling stock you would be able to do it with the size you have.

You could easily put a slightly larger top on the table to gain the additional width necessary to maintain a minimum radius >9". I would think 22" wide would be just about perfect.


----------



## jabrewer75 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok, cool. Thanks. I'm going to give it shot.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm thinking your going to have to drop down to Z scale!


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

N scale would be 9" radius, if you run four axle engine and short cars you can do 15" diameter, but only 2-3 cars at most. Z scale would be quite doable though.

Most people design the railroad they want and find a table to fit though!


----------



## jabrewer75 (Jan 25, 2013)

Space is very limited. I have a flat screen tv that sits on the table. So I had the thought that it'd be a fun little project to build a relatively simple layout in the remaining space. If I do N, the train will be just be a small diesel with probably a few tank cars. I am considering putting a slightly larger board on top of the table to accomidate it. Z scale is also a really good idea and something I'm considering but I'm not sure if I want to do that small of a scale.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I would consider your idea of putting a larger board on the table. You can then remove the "layout" when you want to use the table as a table.
My N scale is a 24" circle with some added straights. I think 15" would impose some severe limits. All IMO; Don


----------

